# S.A.S jukebox



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice, I love Bowie and Nine Inch Nails

"Butterfly Caught" - Massive Attack


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This is way cooler than most music videos, in my opinion. It's actual concert footage. The ending is the best:




"That's _PEA_nut butter." Priceless.

and here's the lust for life video


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> This is way cooler than most music videos, in my opinion. It's actual concert footage. The ending is the best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Since we've been away for our message iggy has been in the crowd three times" :lol


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

"Foe Tha Love Of Money" - Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Wonders at your Feet - Dark Tranquility






The video is not from them though. 
It's made with scans of the Berserk manga...very well done i thought


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've mentioned it before and I'll repeat it again...probably one of most powerful music videos I've seen and one of my favorites: Johnny Cash's version of "Hurt"


----------



## pumpkin81 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fully Alive by Flyleaf. This band has become one of my favorites.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

DJ I-Emerg - Showcasing the set that made him 2005 World DMC Champion. This dude is gifted.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nakedshrew said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > This is way cooler than most music videos, in my opinion. It's actual concert footage. The ending is the best:
> ...


Yeah, they totally should have gone on tour with that announcer guy.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

This is Morrissey's 'The more you ignore me' - i love it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u_GsSeR ... ed&search=

And this is The Smith's 'Handsome Devil' - it's a sexy song opcorn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD5Xr0Yi ... me%20devil


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

from hedwig "sugar daddy"


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

"My Hero" - Foo Fighters


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

REM - "It's the End of the World"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhjWB3sq ... he%20world

Jars of Clay "Flood"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaESd3v3 ... ay%20flood

Fiona Apple "Sleep to Dream"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo9ELJQK ... to%20dream

Fiona Apple "Across the Universe"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LvTPMVk ... 20universe


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Flying Luttenbachers - songs: "Demonic Velocities"/"4,5,6" Live 7-11-6


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Scissor Girls on Chic A Go Go:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Land of Confusion - Disturbed


----------



## friendly stranger (Jul 30, 2006)

Travail: Weakling

Couldn't find it on youtube or anywere online, but here the lyrics:

Boldness escapes me 
Cowardice seems so easy 
If only I could be more like 
the one I see 

I've failed you I've lied to you 
Yet you forgive and let me live 

Oh God in my weakness 
give me strength 
Father help me 
I'll go to any length 

On my face, on my chest, on my knees 
God help me please!!!!!!!! 

My spirit is willing but my flesh is weak 

I've got these beats raging through my head 
And someday soon this body of mind will be dead 
No more crying or laying on no death beds 
No more tears or fists across my head 
Only escape from hate and ill fate 
Bringing me down 
Making me look like some kind of clown 
Receive my crown, lay it at Christ's feet 
Only then do I get my DHD 
My devil hating degree 

My courage growing, the wicked I'm throwing 
Disgust for hate ever showing 

On my face, in my heart, in my soul


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Men's Recovery Project - Million Man March


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The video that may, officially, break the internet:





New video from Peaches:


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We're all in agreement: inarguably one the greatest bands of all time:

edit: I just realized that certain lyrics may offend, so here's a different clip.

Arab On Radar - Louisville 7/12/02:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Blue skies over bad lands - Matthew Good


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Slurpavillia said:


> dsmki84 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTaqBdUY6jA
> ...


Oh my god! Hell yes!! First thing I'm gonna do when I get a car.~ :yay


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRbp0ZIe ... ed&search=

I love how he moves his body in this clip :cig :nw opcorn


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

**WARNING** FOUL LANGUAGE AHEAD **WARNING**

Kelly Clarkson singing with a metal band


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yo La Tengo go to Rock School! (featuring David Cross!) :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

tortoise (the greatest band of all time) - salt the sky videos


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dairy of Jane -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

"*Get Up*," Ciara featuring Chamillionaire (from the motion picture soundtrack to _Step Up_)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

:b

These _outstanding_ special effects belong in a Speilberg film. How he didn't become the next Frank Sinatra is beyond my comprehension.
Could it be that he has no talent as a vocalist? Perhaps. Could it be that he lacks originality? Yes, quite possibly, but who cares? He's William Shatner.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> He's William Shatner.


Yes~ :yes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Slurpavillia said:


> I love this song


 :yes

____________________

Gotta love these guys:


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Denali- Hold Your Breath


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow indeed - the lead singer could make it as a chanting Tibetan monk.
You know that song in its original form is a feel good hippie anthem :shock - Wikipedia said so.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

that's neat~ :b when I first saw it I thought it was some kind of weird soviet propaganda music =x


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is it in its less soviet propagandist form. With some nifty Maradona foot moves to boot - pun intended opcorn


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob Dylan's video for the song "When the Deal Goes Down" starring Scarlett Johansson:


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

"Thank you Spinanes. Thank you Unrest. Thank you everybody for coming out, for everyone who worked on the show, and you all for being cool. Peace."


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

this woman is amazing!! +_+ (just wait a minute, you'll see)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

reflecton8571 said:


> this woman is amazing!! +_+ (just wait a minute, you'll see)


 :agree

I missed the criteria for this thread. Can we just post anything?











Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. Yes. And now I give you the men of....Chavez:


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Mark Lanegan*, the man with whom I shall spawn 40 children with simply because his voice is the sexiest thing that has ever existed in the history of everything ever, because I can't control myself whenever I hear him. Yes, that sounded very disturbing and ran together incoherently, but I don't care:

"House a Home"





"House a Home" live version





this is his cover of "She's not for You" by Willie Nelson:





Is it weird that watching him makes me feel all warm and tingly?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Polysics - Electric Surfin' Go Go





I can't stop watching this.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

something for everyone ~


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

In honor of Halloween:




Have _you_ seen his tambourine?!


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

> In honor of Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I used to hate that show. Didn't know he was on an episode, That's pretty amusing :cig


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> In honor of Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yay that song gets stuck in my head from time to time. ; - ; no, not stuck - i just like it a lot ; - +


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Atomic said:


> > In honor of Halloween:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


No.. this is from the movie! I never watched the show, but I remember seeing the movie on the Disney channel around Halloween every year.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Joey Crack killin it 8)





Ross 8)





Evergrey :nw





Flaw 





Mudvayne  :twisted





Tenacious D :lol :nw


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Jack Black singing "Encarnacion" in "Nacho Libre"






I LOVE this song...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Joe Pesci - Wiseguy






The greatest music video ever made. Was this a hit in the states, and if not, why not?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ed Kowalczyk you are a god!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

What are you doing new years eve?

I know it's a commercial, but it's great anyway.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have the biggest crush on this woman:


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I love these guys.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

*
techna.mp3 - 4.98MB* :yay :eyes :clap


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:banana


----------

